# I think this is superb.



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/1123599920/knitted-oversized-shawl-blue-gray-beige?ref=notif_nfyfs


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

The language of the offering is German - can't possibly be hand-knitted - but it is beautiful


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

no1girl said:


> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/1123599920/knitted-oversized-shawl-blue-gray-beige?ref=notif_nfyfs


Check out other beautiful pieces on the maker's website KnitShawl.com. https://www.etsy.com/shop/KnitShawl?ref=l2-about-shopname


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

shepherd said:


> The language of the offering is German - can't possibly be hand-knitted - but it is beautiful


I have bought from this lady.......Handknitted. She is in Russia.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Christmas is coming no1girl. ????


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

It’s superb, would look wonderful on you!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful shawls - what a talented knitter!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I really like the Fox paw knitting stitch. This really shows it off. The colors are beautiful but I find these deep triangle shawls just impossible to wear. So inconvenient.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

A beautiful way to use the Fox Paw pattern! I bought the scarf pattern, I have yet to be brave enough to knit it.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I agree


shepherd said:


> The language of the offering is German - can't possibly be hand-knitted - but it is beautiful


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we dont wear shawls here..never! The piece I bought from her was for a gift.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> I agree


https://www.etsy.com/shop/KnitShawl?ref=l2-about-shopname


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

no1girl said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/KnitShawl?ref=l2-about-shopname


If I didn't knit, I would be a buyer from her shop.

Thank you for the eye-candy!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I didn't knit, I would be a buyer from her shop.
> 
> Thank you for the eye-candy!


I was not prepared to knit it....the friend who wears it told me that people often comment on it's beauty.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

that is beautiful . I can't afford it, nor do I have that much talent, but it sure is pretty .


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

shepherd said:


> The language of the offering is German - can't possibly be hand-knitted - but it is beautiful


There are quite a few similar patterns available. They are hand knitted.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Fox%20paw&sort=best&view=large_mobile&page=1


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Amazing! I love the fox paws, and the price is reasonable. But I don’t wear shawls either.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

shepherd said:


> The language of the offering is German - can't possibly be hand-knitted - but it is beautiful


Not sure if I was directed to the correct site. When I clicked on site it was all in English. I noticed some of the comments were in German.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning. And I have seen patterns with a very similar design on them.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful and reasonably priced.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunning!!!


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

She did a great job of using Fox Paws pattern. I just wish I had the cash to get it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

That is stunning!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stunning and IMHO very fair prices


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Her pieces are just gorgeous and worth every penny. If i wore shawls, I would buy one in a second. Good to remember for gifts. Thanks for the post. I have it book marked.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

no1girl said:


> we dont wear shawls here..never! The piece I bought from her was for a gift.


Wow...that is a beautiful shawl...you have lovely taste for your friend!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Wow...it's magnificent. Well worth the $129.00


I agree...


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wowsers! What a beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful knits...and very reasonably priced considering the time that they would have taken to make.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

shepherd said:


> The language of the offering is German - can't possibly be hand-knitted - but it is beautiful


The website says all her offerings are hand knitted. Such talent!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

they are,,,I have bought from this lady.



sibergirl said:


> The website says all her offerings are hand knitted. Such talent!


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty but way too large for my taste


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

What an amazing piece of art!


----------



## germanbrat6963 (Jan 2, 2013)

What do you mean by ''offering is german''? I am german and don't see anything german when I went to the link. Are you talking about the pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

germanbrat6963 said:


> What do you mean by ''offering is german''? I am german and don't see anything german when I went to the link. Are you talking about the pattern?


I figured that that poster was remarking about a different topic.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

germanbrat6963 said:


> What do you mean by ''offering is german''? I am german and don't see anything german when I went to the link. Are you talking about the pattern?


She was also wrong about it not being a hand knitted shawl. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> She was also wrong about it not being a hand knitted shawl. Don't let it bother you.


I hadn't even noticed it was the same person!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

shepherd said:


> The language of the offering is German - can't possibly be hand-knitted - but it is beautiful


no German on the site that I can see.............the lady is Russian and she does knit all those pieces.I have purchased from her years back.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

germanbrat6963 said:


> What do you mean by ''offering is german''? I am german and don't see anything german when I went to the link. Are you talking about the pattern?


I noticed that some of the comments on site were in German, but everything else was English.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

That is stunning! I took a quick look at some of her other stuff and she does some really nice stuff! And her prices really aren't that bad for the amount of work in each shawl.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Morgan Girl said:


> That is stunning! I took a quick look at some of her other stuff and she does some really nice stuff! And her prices really aren't that bad for the amount of work in each shawl.


when I bought from her SOME time back they were all around $100.Aus.


----------

